# calling all WHISKEY, VODKA and RUM drinkers..



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

out of the three, if you was to session on one, which one would it be?

Personally ive always been a keen Whiskey drinker, but im happy to switch as im a pi55-head! :lol:

Im looking for a spirit with zero sugar (if anything exists)...(whats guna be less fattening?)

Cheers! *Hick!*


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Id go RUMMMMM, dark, with diet coke, Life doesnt get any better


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Im a rum man myself, Mount Gay in particular.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

That sounds so wrong :innocent:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Havana club 7 year, with dash of diet coke and lime:beer:


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

nice, what dark rum do u neck? (Don't tell me, Captain morgan?)


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Single Malt Scotch for me but I'm easily swayed tbh, also I like Gin, nothing like a refreshing G&T, I'd say Vodka was my least favourite but still more than happy to neck it


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

When i went to jamaica last month we were drinking Wray & Nephew rum day in day out, 40-50% - beautiful!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

benicillin said:


> When i went to jamaica last month we were drinking Wray & Nephew rum day in day out, 40-50% - beautiful!


Wray and Nephew, now thats a blast from the past! You must of got claaarrrted on that sh!t


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

gnt on sunny afternoon or after necking so much beer there is no room for more but nice dark rum n coke if going for a session on a spirit


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, but what i really want to know is, what Spirit do u think would be the least fattening ?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

benicillin said:


> When i went to jamaica last month we were drinking Wray & Nephew rum day in day out, 40-50% - beautiful!


That stuff is 67%, I even have a bottle right here :thumb:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Mount gay FTW


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

benicillin said:


> When i went to jamaica last month we were drinking Wray & Nephew rum day in day out, 40-50% - beautiful!


 My favourite place on earth, laying on the beach in Negril, rum punch in hand doing feck all!

Did you try the rum from the mountains? not the stuff they sell in the shops but the straight from the cane stuff? :whistling: :whistling: dude that stuff takes you straight to hangover!!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Mount gay FTW


are you referring to the Mount Gay *extra old* rum?

yeah that does sound wrong 

(coz they do loadsa different types)


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

there is still 7 calories per gram of alcohol whatever form you put it in. to put that in perspective fat has 9 and carbs have 4. im not preaching by the way (he says in a pathetic hugover voice slumped over his laptop) :whistling:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

b4rmy said:


> are you referring to the Mount Gay *extra old* rum?
> 
> yeah that does sound wrong
> 
> (coz they do loadsa different types)


Lmao, thats the one... Sailor Jerry's was nice too before they changed the mixture...sad times


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

wow, i feel gay for saying vodka now haha. cant beat it, vodka lime and lemonade, a fave with chavs i know but i love the stuff.

also like whisky but only if its JD


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Jameson's whiskey is my fav tipple

Love it neat with loads of ice,

Oh I fancy one now


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

any irish whisky, and of course Mr Daniels is a given


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jack Daniels Single Barrel or Gentleman Jack. Yum :thumb:


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

JD all the way


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

All too weak for my likings, grain liquer called ever clear for me......straight up from the bottle.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Vodka, diet lemonade and lime for me.

Grey Goose vodka ftw!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

IanStu said:


> Single Malt Scotch for me but I'm easily swayed tbh, also I like Gin, nothing like a refreshing G&T, I'd say Vodka was my least favourite but still more than happy to neck it


Malt is my drink to bud, The Macallan is the best ive tried. Dont mind a G & T as long as its Bombay Saphire Gin.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

rum and milk


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

WHISKEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

robdog said:


> Malt is my drink to bud, The Macallan is the best ive tried. Dont mind a G & T as long as its Bombay Saphire Gin.


The Macallan range is my favourite...i have collected and drank many bottle's over the years (most expensive bottle - £100.00).....out of all my collection, i now have 1 left! :beer:

If you can get your hands on one, try the Macallan Single Malt 10 Year old, cask strenght (red box)- the no.1 whiskey of all whiskeys period


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Your all pi55-heads by the sounds of things, lol

(seems, no-one gives enough fvcks to find out which Spirit is the least fattening for u - "crack it open & neck it back son" - I like it chaps!)


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> All too weak for my likings, grain liquer called ever clear for me......straight up from the bottle.


Hardcore - It's just methlyated spirit minus the methanol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

b4rmy said:


> Wray and Nephew, now thats a blast from the past! You must of got claaarrrted on that sh!t


Yes i bloody did!



Malibu said:


> That stuff is 67%, I even have a bottle right here :thumb:


Aye, knew it was strong but wasnt sure of the actual figure!



lukeee said:


> My favourite place on earth, laying on the beach in Negril, rum punch in hand doing feck all!
> 
> Did you try the rum from the mountains? not the stuff they sell in the shops but the straight from the cane stuff? :whistling: :whistling: dude that stuff takes you straight to hangover!!


Yes Jamaica is an incredible place, No i didnt mate but the wray and nephew did a pretty good job.

I also enjoyed a nice Rum cream once i'd had enough of the strong stuff, goes down lovely.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

ruaidhri said:


> yeah why the fvck did they change it, I loved the stuff before
> 
> is mount gay similar tasting, and similar cost mate?


Not too sure on cost mate as I usually finish the night with shorts, so no idea how much ive paid, ha...

Mount gay isnt as sweet as sailor jerrys, both nice though. Although ive havent touched SJ's since they changed it, *barf*


----------

